# Algae..........."Still"



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I am wondering if anyone else is experiencing this pea green algae on their ponds...? We are near Findlay in NW Ohio and have been fighting it all summer. We have had all kinds of vegetation battles over the 20 yr life of the pond but never anything like this, this is the first year we have seen it. I also keep a boat docked on Erie so I know the algae drill up there, this is the exact same stuff. We use Cutrine plus, and it helps but the crap comes right back the first time we get two sunny days in a row....I have seen it on several other ponds in the Findlay area so it not just me, I would like to know how wide spread it is, Thanks, AH2


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I noticed that I have it in one of my ponds. I'm in SE Ohio. It didn't start until after all of the rain that we had. There is another larger pond above it, which drains into it. Then larger pond doesn't seem to have it.


----------

